# new pygo



## catt (Dec 9, 2009)

I am new here and I like to say hello to all of you. I have a piraya like 8 inches and two black wolf fish(12-14 inches)
I had tanks in my house for almost 20 years now. What will the best food for piranha mine is eating whell tilapia filets. Should I fed him only with fish filets? Salmon is good for piranha ?

Thank you all.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

avoid the salmon or any other red meats. stick to white fish fillets and shrimp. also try to add a good pellet food to the mix. any cichlid pellet is good. stay away from oily foods as well.


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

- great site with a lot of great info!

Click

This is a good thread to review as far as feeding/ food choices go. Most feed white fish- tilapia is a good choice. a variety is the best i.e. pellets, white fish, shrimp etc.

Would love to hear more about/ see pictures of your setups


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

AS fan said:


> avoid the salmon or any other red meats. stick to white fish fillets and shrimp. also try to add a good pellet food to the mix. any cichlid pellet is good. stay away from oily foods as well.


What he said...

Welcome to the site


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Welcome to the Site!

I hope your wolf fish aren't in the same tank as your piraya.


----------



## catt (Dec 9, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)




----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

this a great site I have really enjoyed it feel free to ask any question the people here are very helpful

cheers


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Welcome to P-Fury!


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

All my Fish Loved Tilapia , Including my old 8 Inch red Wolf Fish
and Welcome Buddy !


----------



## catt (Dec 9, 2009)

I general u guys feed the piranhas one time per day or once at two days is bether? I never had piranhas my wolfs they once at 2-3 days but maibe piranha is diferent. This piraya hes eating like a pig but I dont want to owerfed him to get sick or something.

Thank you


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

your piraya is 8" so once every 2-3 days is good, you might want to alternate, first feed on second day second feed on third day and so on
I stuff my fish fillets with Hikari bio-gold plus cichlid pellets, its great additional nutrition and really brings out the colours

welcome to Pfury and care too share some pics of your fish


----------

